# App. Eurosport



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Depuis une màj de l'app. en question, son contenu est en anglais.
Dans les "Réglages" de l'iPhone, c'est pourtant bien la France qui est sélectionnée. Une solution pour retrouver la langue de Molière ?
Merci


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2010)

salut ! 

Tu es sure que ta version est à jour ?

Parce que je ne vois rien qui soit en anglais chez moi.
Tu as effectué ton achat sur l'AppStore FR ? 
Supprime et réinstalle peut être !


----------

